# Pension Annette in Dippoldiswalde



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Just wanted to mention this delightfull small site in the Eastern part of Germany. It is *near to Dresden and the Czech border *and is well worth a visit. Annette Walther and her husband run it and the 'Pension' as well and they are really most helpful and offer a breaakfast service which was *one of the best continental breakfasts I've ever had.*

http://www.pension-annette.de/

Do check it out if you plan to visit that part of Germany.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Can you add it to the campsite database?


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

pippin said:


> Can you add it to the campsite database?


OK I will try to add it tonight.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that. Could be useful for next year.


----------

